# Best book, or two?



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 17, 2004)

Can I get some recommendations for a real lathe beginner?

Ideally I'd like to read the best book that explains the workings of a lathe and the associated add-ons, preferably one written within the last five years, with lots of photos. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Suggestions?


----------



## Chop (Mar 17, 2004)

Now this is a good idea. I'd be interested too.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 17, 2004)

library...
then pick what ones you like and buy em.

I have a stack of 8-10 book's on machining and lathe work that I'm going through.

and I dont think it will matter the date on the book as I have a couple from the 1970 that still seem relavant.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 17, 2004)

I can't help directly oeo2oo, but the machine shop "bible" is Machinery's Handbook. They're very pricey, look for a used one (ebay/Amazon?)

Larry


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 18, 2004)

the Machinist library and the Machinist handbook (maybe the same book as above) have proven the most helpful thus far....

I have got the lathe setup but not cut anything yet but will try tonight.


----------



## unnerv (Mar 18, 2004)

I just found these references on a mini mill group as recommended reading. I have not had a chance to read them yet but they look quite extensive.
This one is all HTML
http://155.217.58.58/cgi-bin/atdl.dll/tc/9-524/toc.htm
This one is pdf and downloadable. One pdf per chapter.
http://digital.lib.msu.edu/onlinecolls/display.cfm?TitleNo=274&FT=pdf


----------



## TheFire (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, I agree that the published date shouldn't matter at all. I'm using equipment that's twice as old as I am and still functions beautifully, so I think there's really no need to get something that's brand new...


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 18, 2004)

HAHA... I think mine might be 3 times my age... but it is solid as a rock..... just ask my back...

yea, I'm doubting any major concept has chaged since the 70's or maybe even older than that. some tooling and some features maybe new but the basic's are unchanged from the 40's

the HTML page above seems like it has some good info. I havent tried the PDF stuff as I am on slow dial up here.


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Mar 18, 2004)

I walked into a bookstore here in Manhattan and asked the guy if they had the Machinist Handbook. He looked at me like I'm crazy and said, "I don't think there are any machinist in Manhattan". 

I'm a machinist.
I'm in Manhattan.
Therefore I am a machinist in Manhattan.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 18, 2004)

"How to Run a Lathe" from South Bend is _the_ absolute seminal lathe book. Everyone with a lathe should be required to get this one. It's from the '40s, but unless you're buying a CNC machine, _nothing's_ changed. Well, the quality of the tools has gone down but I'm not getting into that. Buy the book from South Bend. The guys selling reprints on eBay are asking too much.

Machinery's Handbook's great. I have one from the '50s. The older ones are actually worth more than the new ones. Lots of neat info like flat belt skiving.


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Chief_Wiggum said:*
I walked into a bookstore here in Manhattan and asked the guy if they had the Machinist Handbook. He looked at me like I'm crazy and said, "I don't think there are any machinist in Manhattan". 

I'm a machinist.
I'm in Manhattan.
Therefore I am a machinist in Manhattan.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Barnes & Noble on 66th has it


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Mar 19, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 19, 2004)

unnerv,

Your links were great. I highly recommend this one:
http://155.217.58.58/cgi-bin/atdl.dll/tc/9-524/toc.htm

ABTOMAT,

Send an e-mail off to South Bend to see about getting their book. Thanks.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*unnerv said:*
I just found these references on a mini mill group as recommended reading. I have not had a chance to read them yet but they look quite extensive.
This one is all HTML
http://155.217.58.58/cgi-bin/atdl.dll/tc/9-524/toc.htm
This one is pdf and downloadable. One pdf per chapter.
http://digital.lib.msu.edu/onlinecolls/display.cfm?TitleNo=274&FT=pdf 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm... these links doesn't work anymore... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Icarus (Dec 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*oeo2oo said:*
... I highly recommend this one:
http://155.217.58.58/cgi-bin/atdl.dll/tc/9-524/toc.htm


[/ QUOTE ]

And this one doesn't work either... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 12, 2004)

It looks like the military is restricting access as they revamp their sites. You might try the copy at http://www.machinist.org/army_machinetool/

I searched for tc-9-524 on google.

I saved the contents of teh army page locally for future use. It's invaluable.


Daniel


----------



## Icarus (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks Daniel! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Any other book or links you can recommend?


----------



## PEU (Dec 12, 2004)

there is www.mini-lathe.com but you probably been there already


Pablo


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 13, 2004)

Icarus asked...Any other book or links you can recommend? 

I'd have to second Tivodrd's suggestion of Machinery's Handbook for general knowledge about working with metal. It's HUGE, but it's full of information and you can actually read it if you are motivated. I'm up to page 690 (there are several thousand) and have learned a lot about many, many subjects. It describes just about every aspect of machining.

On my bookmarks at home (I'm out of town at the moment) I have about 2 dozen links that I found useful. The two most useful have been the army manual and mini-lathe.com. I also have read a LOT on the Yahoo group dedicated to the 7x10 lathe.


Daniel


----------



## Icarus (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks again guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Ctechlite (Apr 17, 2005)

Hello all...

Concerning Machinery's Handbook...Is there a preferred edition? I think I mean are older editions out of date as far as techniques etc? Do newer editions contain information that would be considered important for a home machinist? I've noticed that older editions have less pages.

Right now ebay has several copies for sale. I don't know if this is unusual to have so many, but I'm definately going to try to get one of them.

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## Anglepoise (Apr 17, 2005)

Text Book of Turning............Hercus

The Amateur's Lathe............L.H.Sparey

The Amateur's Workshop........Ian Bradley

And last but not least the 3 'Bedside readers by 
Guy Lautard.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 17, 2005)

Manual Of Lathe Operation, by Atlas. Clausing still sells them.


----------

